# Messin with the TLC diesels



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok boredom is killing me, took the box of diesels upstairs (my aching back, that box is heavy) & started sorting out the keepers.
Had all those loose diesels out, decided to check em out.
First I checked that loose rail on the great northern, had 2 left over from the athern switcher job, had to drill a new hole down a little lower, but thats on & i got a little of that glue blob off.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Then I took the burlingtons for a ride, alco(I think) ran nice, gave it a lube job & glued down a weight that had come loose & fixed a cracked rail.
Is this the standard motor? runs smooth! wires on the trucks, unneeded on one, it snapped in ok, the other looks like the part that catches the snap broke off, left that alone for now.










Then I did the a unit, ran really strong but noisy, I think this might be AHM, lubed that up & it quieted down pretty good, thats a beefy little motor in there.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Santa Fe I can see the front drop off is broken, did this model have rear steps, can't see any evidence that any were there.Also an AHM unit
both santa Fe units run good too, I think some of these run better than the pricier stuff.
Gonna lube up the rest of them before I pack em up.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

I just converted AHM BL-2 to DCC. It ran good on DC, but now that thing can creep at #1 on the throttle. A little noisy but oh so smooth.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OK dug into the noisy L&N unit, I think I found the problem broken drive shaft, went thru the spares, not a lot & the ones i had were way too long.
So first dumb question, which end of a diesel is the front, the cab end or the other end.
So the Cab end shaft looks longer, I need the other one. the unit is AHM/Rivarossi GE diesel U25C on the box is #5060 L&N
here's the broken shaft , anybody got a spare or a link to buy it? Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Found the paperwork, it's the motor shaft thats longer, theres another truck shaft under that, so on parts sheet # 72 the truck drive shafts are #36
(Motor shaft is #16) 
Figure I should just buy 2 & replace both while I'm in there.
Any links to AHM directly or a place where I could order the parts? Thanks,Rich.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*Rusty,here's my amature "professional" advice!*

You may have to catch a flight to Serbia laugh (where AHM got trains from Mehano), or call IHC of Texas, or maybe Trainworld (they have Mehano from time to time for under $100.00 USD). I just remembered! Bowser has a listing of parts for AHM/Rivarossi parts. Try them!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Well this ones a rivarossi, so I can stay a little warmer & stop in italy. Rich.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Read my last post!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Yea but italy's a lot nicer place than bowser!:laugh:


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Does Bowser have there own website, my search turned up nothin? Rich.

Ok found it, only parts list I see is bowser parts, no search bar to try, so no luck there.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Bachman should work too just gotta see if the measurements match what they have


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Digging around the parts bins, I found what look like drive shaft ends, I have one long shaft that if cut on one end to the size of the old, put one new end on it, it might work, is there a chance this will hold up ? 
don't wanna waste a spare shaft if it won't work.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I just cut a section out in the middle, then join the two with a bit of slightly larger tubing cut to the length I need with epoxy...


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OK, have to see if theres any tubes that will fit over snug.
So your saying the end will probably not hold? Rich.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

heat shrink tubing type stuff would work if you can get it to fit...and it is pretty sturdy stuff too  that might be an alternate option too...


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Couldn't find anything to sleeve it with so I tried that end piece, too big to pop into the joint so I shortened it a bit & got it too work, gonna still need to get the right part , it's just sitting on the outside edge of the truck coupler, but it got my test accomplished, cleaned out & regreased the trucks & she now runs smooth & quiet.:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Workin on the switchers, mostly just clean & lube, this one is missing the horns & both couplers were broken.
did the service, put on the couplings & this thing took off, runs circles around the other 2.
What brand is this one, no markings on it? Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

So I was hoping those plows I found might be a good project for the AHM santa fe with the broken pilot, looking closer I don't know how I would work that truck mount coupler in, don't wanna just cut it off the truck, then if the plow doesn't work ????? well you know......:thumbsdown:
It will take a lot of cutting & tweeking to even go on, don't want to ruin the frame, I can always get another shell.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I got a bachmann f7 Santa fe brand new in box that might work for that?!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Shoulda bought those 3 ahm's & a shell last week, probably would now have at least 2 good units.
I don't want to destroy a good engine for this, I'm watching a few parts diesel lots that have the engine in them, might give me more projects too, thanks for thinking of me.Rich.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I didn't say spectrum it's a good engine don't get me wrong just had 7 of them guys and still down sizing


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Even more reason not to steal a shell, might as well just run the spectrum.
I'm looking for cheap busy work, if it ends up adding to the fleet so be it,it's the tinkering time I'm interested in, just a tad crazy when I'm still trying to sell a few diesels! :retard: Rich.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Whatchya got? Sell me one and I'll give it to ya for shipping..lol

And I'll send those new haven decals along with it


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Still got the gray seaboard BB unit, seems a bit out there for me to get another engine, what the hay, wanna trade?
BTW did you get the mashima motor?


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCUdpI5W9hU

Here it is but I think you want the chief Santa fe?? Not sure I didn't pay attention cause that one is a spectrum lol... Oh well but this style is yours if ya want it..


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

For some reason the vidio won't work? just tried your seaboard one, that works fine. 
Mines an AHM I think # 5029 or something


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Yes been trying to see if my buddy can fix the other one,but he is trying to get my comp crawler motor done when he has time.. Not sure if you ever played or saw what a higher end radio control lOoks like but his last motor blew my tranny and split both drive axles on my crawler so I went all aluminum and he is making my old motor even more powerful lol

Sorry fat fingers hit send didn't finish typing


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Try again didn't have watch on it pfft not puter literate


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Mine is different, black #'s on the cab?


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

NO numbers


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Let it simmer a while, the more I think about it the more I realize I really don't need another engine here, just lookin to repair the ones I have, & it gives me something to do, I'll keep hunting for a shell & see what pops up. Thanks,Rich.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I can drop on the floor for ya lol!

No biggie but if you can't get one I know I can ... Shell only


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OK I'll make a note & tape it to the broken shell.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I am almost 100% sure he has a chief


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

NO luck, put these on my watch list, would have upgraded me to A-B-A, then I saw the shipping  oh well keep searching.:laugh:


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

The package arrived today, Thanks Shay.:thumbsup:
All my switchers be horny again!
Of course when I took em out I noticed one missing off the GE, in trying to sort out what's in the parts box the other day I found a couple of brass ones, a bit bigger, but since he had painted the details brass anyway I tried the missing one first, not too humongus, so I put them on, not too out of place are they? Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Now I put the GE & NH on the tracks & they run the same direction, put the sante fe with either one & it runs the opposite direction, turn it around & it still runs opposite the other engine, now facing both foward, power up & GE goes foward, sante fe reverse, take the GE off the track,power up & the santa fe now goes FOWARD? I don't understand


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Added a head/number board light to the burlington, digging for more things to tinker with.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

The Santa Fe is not the same brand as the other two and might be wired backwards...

...or made by Congress...


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

doesn't direction change just by turning the engine around(pickups on opposite poles)
buy itself it works fine, are the other ones overpowering it in some way?


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I agree with Shay unless there two trucks and are flipped??


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

Rich, 

As far as that broken driveshaft goes, you could make a new one using small diameter (.050") piano wire for the transverse end pins, and a bit of plastic tubing. I could see using one of those red tubes you get with a can of WD-40 or similar for the shaft, drilling a couple holes in the ends for the transverse pins to press fit through.... Just thinking out loud here.

I've seen some driveshafts from a Bachmann Spectrum GP-30 that might fit but then again they might be too long? Be sure to take good measurements off the one good one you have to be sure. 

My Riv U25C that you sold me had one driveshaft made from a wooden dowel. I'd like to get the proper deal in there eventually, but may monkey around with the plastic tubing/piano wire pins idea just for fun...

By the way, isn't the drive system on those U25C's just about the coolest thing you've ever seen on a model locomotive? I mean, helical cut brass gears, stainless worms, driveshafts going from one end to the other and a big fat motor in the cab? Superb! The drive system alone moves this loco to the top of my very short list of favorites. The motor is a bit growly (about like an Athearn Blue box) but I think that's the standard motor Rivarossi was using back in the late 70's - early 80's. I can't tell if its a 3 or a 5 pole deal. I've toyed with the idea of replacing the motor for something a bit quieter and smoother but haven't really looked into it...

I suppose if you wanted a U25B really, really bad without paying premium dollars for a Stewart model you could take the Riv body and slap it onto an Athearn U28B chassis without too much difficulty?

Just my random musings.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Just ordered these,
http://www.ebay.com/itm/370762572378?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
got another kind on the watch list, if the first don't fit I'll buy the second & hope for the best.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/350723031088?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
I'll post up how they fit(or don't once i recieve the first set. Rich

I had no idea one of those shafts were homemade it was before I started takin stuff apart, sorry about no report there,Rich.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I got a dogbone 1.4 inches big head style

And one just short of one inch .9 small head

One of these came from an ahm and one from bachmann f7

When I get these decals on I'll send them to ya???


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

:thumbsup:OK, we can compare the parts, see what interchanges, maybe save the next guy a lot of searching for something that will fit! Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Got my shell for the AHM sante fe...............:thumbsup: 
& then some.............
There's a few extra pieces in there, I needed some projects, maybe even strip some for parts, a little crazy to be buying more stuff, but I have nothing to work on, & these I can feel free to do whatever to!  Rich.
Hoping the seller really can't count? pic has 8 units?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/7-HO-SCALE-...b3smE2PkyYEktmn76BOAg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

Rich, 

No worries about the dowel driveshaft. She runs, and runs good and that's the highest on my priority list. Good luck with your search and lemme know if you find something that will work.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

The broken one is right around 1" long, hard to be exact with the broken part, but it's real close one way or the other, the ones I ordered are .955, I think it's gonna be close, they should be here any day now.
The other 4 pc set does not list any measurments, maybe I'll wait till after I get the scrap diesels & see what I can scrounge there before I order the other 4? 
Well if the 1st ones don't work. Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Dug into the sante fe, was going to reverse the brushes, rewire in there would have been a pain, in looking a bit closer looked like the whole motor could be turned the other way on the base, tried that & it worked, now all three switchers are on the same page!  
Small victories without further destruction are good.  Rich.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

thats always a good thing Rusty!!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Took the penn central out for a lube job, noticed there was a nice spot for a headlight so I added one, removed the foggy lens & put on a clear one, not really a lot of light, but an improvement.


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

Is that a Stewart model? They sure are nice runners...


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

That ones a kato I think (wrong box) It's pretty smooth also. Rich.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

It's definately a kato drive!! Very very sweet!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

:thumbsup: Drive shafts came today, they fit, these are spectrum shafts.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Heh Heh. Chip off the old block. pete


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

GP 30? I'll have to get me some of them! Excellent work, Rich, and thanks for the info!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

He had 2 more sets listed I was going to buy another set & send you one, the auction ended the day before I got mine to test, he didn't relist yet, but I will keep checking his store.Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Smoky (shortened your name too much to type with the hunt & peck method)  
He relisted the shafts, ordered 2 more, I'll send you the one I have so you can see if it's right for you. Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Junk diesels came today, so I have my shell, will wash up the 2 later & see which one gets the horns, already got the other running, just cleaned the pickups.one shell was on a dummy, should be able to steal the horns off one of the others to complete the 2nd unit.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

these two run but don't move, switcher looks like a stripped gear, the other didn't get to yet.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

these two I got running a little just by cleaning the wheels, Up needs more help, somebody started to put metal rails on it, so I will at least get those if nothing else. The santa fe actually took of pretty good after clean & lube, might be one of those speeders like grabbem's hot rods 
needs a cover on the truck, I think I have one?


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

these two do nothin, haven't dug in yet, there all tycos cept for the red silver sante fe's
should keep me busy tonight till I get the tables & start rearranging the room again tomorrow.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Not a drive shaft in the whole batch, good thing the ones i bought fit!hwell: Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

digging further seems like a lot of dirt & minor problems to get them to run, but they don't run well (yet) I hope.
Sante fe shells cleaned up ok, will get mine back together first. 
there's a lot of glue on the side windows of the one with the glass in, so i guess the other will be for my chassie.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

on the chattanuga the motor gear rode away from the drive gear, got it to crawl a little before the gear moved again, parts dept?????


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

the mountain broke a wire off, just soldered that back, & the virginian & the up crawl bout 1/2 mph on full throttle, not loosening up yet.most expensive shell I ever bought, well the only one so far, but it's keeping me busy all night, gonna see if the mountain runs & then dig into the switcher.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Got the mountain & the UP running a little better, switcher has stripped wheel set gear, might order it if I get the rest of the unit fixed up, I think this was dropped, other than that it looks new.
found a side truck cover for the blue santa fe, still noisy at low speed, but darn that thing is fast! 
The piece behind all this crazyness, the AHM shell is cleaned,horned & on the job!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

the second power unit is also working, has the glue blob in the window & no horns(will steal them from one or the other units, waiting to see which ones get torn down for parts) couplings I'll do at a later date.
To hear these two growling at each other going down the track is somethin , they ain't exactly quiet.:laugh:
My tyco will play backup. I have the dummy chassie if I ever come across a B unit.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

these shells cleaned up pretty good, I think I have enough parts to get at least one or two more decent engines out of the mess. even if i don't it was 35 bucks well spent, kept me occupied well into the evening & I'm far from done with them! Rich.


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> Smoky (shortened your name too much to type with the hunt & peck method)
> He relisted the shafts, ordered 2 more, I'll send you the one I have so you can see if it's right for you. Rich.


Rich, 
You don't have to do that. I was planning on just finding some myself and having a go at it... But thanks! Stuff like this makes this forum so great!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OK, they will probably be here now till my kids are going through this stuff trying to figure out what I left behind. 
there here if you need em,  Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Gettin near decision time on which ones to canniblize for parts, not gonna be much there, the sante fe, if I could figure out the low speed noise, she'd be ok, once you get throttle up a little she takes off & runs smooth?
got the truck cover on, if i keep it I'll paint the tank .


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Out of these 4 only the mountain runs good,low & high speed, got a little more speed out of the UP but pretty noisy, chatanooga was startin to loosen up a bit, till the gear slipped on the shaft again, the virginian runs smooth on the bench, but power truck jumps around badly on the track, can't seem to find the issue with that? 
So I think the left 2 are GP20's, what are the ones on the right? I'm not sure I can interchange between the 20's & those(4 wheel trucks & 6 wheel trucks)
So I guess what I'm asking, is which one would you shoot for to put the effort in to make one good engine?
I know there low budget , but I'm just interested in tinkering around with them, when all is said & done I may just give them away(thats if anyone even wants them.
so here's the group.........


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

That's my brand! The VGN needs new tires probaly. You're using code 100 track right? Ya wanna sell them as is? I'll take them all! PM sent.The best way to fix that Chatt. diesel, the pinion gear (off the motor shaft) is to add a drop of super glue to the shaft and pinion gear with super glue. Calumet makes traction tires (marked as the Chattanooga 2-8-0 for tender driven engines and similar) and will work the Virgina's diesel.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Chat.........I tried Dad's Goo, held for about 10 mineutshwell:
Vir ..........thats what those dried up black pieces I found on the table, I may have some in his parts stash, I'll post up if it works.
Got the tables home so I won't need busy work for a while, let me finish playing(try not to make em worse) see if these any parts I need & we'll go from there. 
What models are the Virginian & the mountain? Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Traction tires worked on the Virginian,runs pretty good, had to steal em off the chatanooga, I saw a bag,jar or something full of those, must be at the other house, didn't know what they were, I'll get em next time. No super glue on hand, but I'll try that too, so far I took the left front hand rail off the chatanooga, thats exact for the super bowl eng, trucks did not match.
I need some horns, other than that what I steal from one will go to another of this batch to see what I end up with. 
Some good tinkering time spent.  Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Grabbem, snow plows went out today.
On the incomming side the other 2 drive shafts came today, so the shelves are stocked.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

I think I'm loosing it, bought these in the hopes of getting the right gear for the ebay switcher, worth more than the unit, but I'll have some spares?
2in there look close? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111025395643?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Grabbem, decals came today:thumbsup:
I'll save those for future winter night boredom,probably take me till next winter to get the table wired up & decorated!  Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Assorted gears came today, a little later I'll see if I hit the jackput, or crapped out! :laugh: Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey I won the lottery, actually 2 wheel sets that fit, traction tire was a bit crispy, took the one off the stripped gear set, this little baby runs & runs fast, now as for pulling power I have no idea, there's an obvious lack of couplings
Anyone know what KD's go on this? Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Update on the parts diesels , feeling like I accomplished something, all 7 run to varying degrees.
mountain & virginian run great, one was a loose wire, the other a good clean up & traction tires(thanks tyco man):thumbsup: virginian still needs a light.
bachmann switcher was the stripped gear & the plastic mounting tower was broken, glued on, holding so far, runs like a champ.
the chatt, runs ok, takes a while to get going, needs a nudge once in a while may have overdone the light on this, cab is a little warm after a while? 
Union pacific runs at speed, but is real noisy, bad light bulb gotta dig some more I think I have one like it, have to solder the wire to the pos on the bottom, that will be interesting. 
ahm sante fe cleaned & lubed, still need one more traction tire, runs good.
blue santa fe runs good, just has that low speed noise, can't seem to put my finger on that one.
& the reason I bought them all ,the dummy shell is now on my ahm sante fe & lookin good.
Not to bad for a parts lot, gave me some good hours of tinkering & learning what makes em tic. Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OK guys I need to know what models these are ,I'm thinking of getting hand rail sets, there both tycos, used the mountain for my test & it just ran so nice, smooth,quiet, I can't let it be this abbused, needs some TLC which I am willing to provide.
Other question is if I find blue box metal rails for the same model engine, you think I could make them work? thanks,Rich.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Top TYCO SD24 "torpedo boat", bottom TYCO Alco C430....


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

:thumbsup: Appreciated! Rich.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

Athearn U33B hand rail might fit? For blue train.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok I'll add that # in when I start searching.:thumbsup:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

There should be plenty of handrail kits specifically for the blue one out there...usually around $3-5 a set.


----------

